# Hi! I'm xStatic (about pets) :P



## xStatic (Jun 11, 2013)

Hello, my name is Stacia (pronunciation: Stay-Shuh)! I've been wanting to start a journal to log my pet adventures for a while. This journal will focus mostly on fish (my bettas and goldfish) but I'll also probably post some photos and info about all my other pets.

About me: I am a 21 year old student studying Wildlife Biology in the Montana Rocky Mountains. I have lived here all my life and have always loved animals. I've owned so many pets in my lifetime and I might be able to answer pet-related questions you have, or general questions about wildlife, biology, or even general life sciences.

My current pet gang includes my three fancy goldfish Suna (calcio ornada), Yuzu (red and white oranda), and Koishi (calico fantail), my two rabbits Alice and Blinky, my six pet rats (Flora, Fauna, Tungsten, Timothy, and Thomas), my blue tongue skink Cobalt, my two miniature poodles (Pascal and Shelly), and my two new betta fish which I have yet to even receive. 

My goldfish live in a 60 gallon aquarium, my new giant ghost betta will be living in my 10 gallon, and my new marble HMPK will call my 5 gallon Fluval V home. 

In the past I've also kept geckos, 6 species of snakes, frogs/toads, guinea pigs, and other freshwater/tropical fish. 

Below are pictures of my new bettas! I'll update this journal as my new bettas get settled into their homes, and I'll throw in photos and proper descriptions of all my other animals as I find time. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Innerbeauty (Jul 31, 2014)

Wow! I look forward to seeing some pictures of your amazing crew! 

What is a blue tounge skink?


----------



## xStatic (Jun 11, 2013)

I realized I forgot to attach the photos of my new bettas to my last post, so I'll add them here! 

Blue tongue skinks are a large bodied lizard from Australia, sometimes called blue tongue lizards as well. They really do have blue tongues! They're easy to keep and interesting to own. My BTS is named Cobalt and he is a northern blue tongue skink. I'll find an older photo of him to add here as well! The photo of him with a banana hat was taken when he was still a baby, he's much larger now!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Awesome!! Thanks for sharing- those bettas are gorgeous. 

Any pics of those bunnies? I have a 9 and a half year old bunner, Acacia.


----------



## xStatic (Jun 11, 2013)

Laki said:


> Awesome!! Thanks for sharing- those bettas are gorgeous.
> 
> Any pics of those bunnies? I have a 9 and a half year old bunner, Acacia.


Thanks! I sure do  I love my buns. Alice is my first bunny, I think she's a mini lop x mini Rex cross. She's feisty but so entertaining to watch do her thing. She loves food more than anything else on the planet but she doesn't like to be pet or picked up... Unless she decides that she wants pets, then of course she'll bite your shoes and tug on your pants until you comply! She's the black and white bun!

Blinky is my brand new bunny! He was born with issues with his eyes and his breeders were giving him away as a meat rabbit because they figured no one would want a pet bunny with an eye infection. I've only had him for a little less than 3 weeks and I've already spent hundreds of dollars on his vet care, but he gets better and better each and every day and he is the sweetest bunny I've ever met before. He only has 30-40% vision in his right eye but hopefully that will improve a bit with more treatment over time. He's the tri colored/orange and white bun!


----------



## xStatic (Jun 11, 2013)

Blinky bunny!


----------



## xStatic (Jun 11, 2013)

I forgot to update on the fish as well! They're both arriving today! I got lucky that both sellers shipped at the same time so they're both arriving on the same day. Everyone please cross your fingers that they'll have a safe arrival. Luckily it's been uncharacteristically warm here in the past week. I can't wait to see them in person and get them introduced to their tanks. 

Unfortunately they're probably going to arrive while I'm in class. I live with three roommates so hopefully at least one of them will be at home when they arrive so they can bring the boxes inside for me. I get out of class at 1pm today and then I'm going to run home as fast as possible!


----------



## xStatic (Jun 11, 2013)

They're here! I skipped class to come home and unpack them  I didn't want to let them sit 1.5+ more hours in their boxes than they needed to. The marble betta arrived totally unfazed and super active! He's doing great and is really pretty! He didn't even seem pale at all, but I'm still going to hope his colors brighten a bit more. He's living in my Fluval Spec V tank, so he has more than 5 gallons to rule over. 

The ghost arrived stressed out and clamped but after a little bit of time in the big tank he is doing better and his fins are no longer clamped up. I mentioned this in another post, but I'm unsure if the ghost is actually a giant or not? He seems small to me, he's 10 months old and 3 grams. I really hope he grows! Pretty much the only reason I chose him in particular was because he was listed as a giant. Compared to my old petco king betta this new guy is only 1/2 or maybe 1/3 as large. He really just seems like a regular sized betta, but I guess I'll just have to wait and see. I can't tell if he likes being in the 10 gallon or if it's stressing him a bit. I think I need to go out and buy some more plants and decor, because the tank is looking a little bit empty at this point. 













Here's a picture of the king betta I recently lost. He lived in the 10 gallon that the ghost is now in (it's been thoroughly sanitized... don't worry). You might be able to tell how much smaller the ghost is? But I'll try to get a better comparason photo as well.



The ghost is mostly black so you'll have to look closely to see him (on the right side)


----------



## xStatic (Jun 11, 2013)

I was feeling sad yesterday evening, so of course I decided to get some coffee, buy some nail polish, and obviously visit PetSmart for a few minutes to cheer me up. While looking at the fish I noticed a pretty little female crowntail sitting in a cup that was places up on the ledge between the normal fish tanks (do all PetSmarts do this or just mine?) As soon as I saw her I knew I absolutely had to get her! I've never actually had a female betta before! I had a little baby that I raised up from a breeder, and when I first got that fish a lot of people told me he was a female, but of course he turned out to be a pretty little male.

I think I'm going to name this girl Luna. I've had her for a little more than 24 hours now and she's doing great!

Here she is floating in my male plakat's tank while I was setting up her tank. Look at that adorable tiny flare!!!



And here are a few more pictures of her and her tank. Don't mind the cloudy water, it's cleared up now. The filter I was using had a bunch of hard water build up on it that got knocked free when I cleaned it...


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

GAaaah SO cute. Thanks for sharing your bunnies! You saved Blinky's life  Bless you. Do you plan on bonding him with Alice? I had a full breed mini rex before and they are my whole life. I can just melt in their fur and personalities! My bunny is a simple dwarf breed but boy is she pretty. 

Your new bettas are all splendid! I love Ghost.


----------

